
Demise of BeOS - dkarapetyan
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/68enhd/notes_on_the_design_of_bfs_beos_file_system_a/dgyhtvc/
======
orionblastar
[https://www.haiku-os.org/](https://www.haiku-os.org/)

Not quite yet. Haku is a free and open source rewrite of Beos.

